# Pine Island weekend



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It Seems that I am in a slump as far as fishing goes recently but, here are some pictures from PI this last weekend


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice shots. Who are all of the people in the pics?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Greg is the blondie, Rich owns a lostmen, Eric Manino is Talking, and yall know who peter is.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looks good Tanner, We gotta flyfishing sometime...of course u never have time and I dont either! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Be careful, he will try to sneak spinning tackle on the boat. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Youll never get decent with a long rod if the short stick is in the boat


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

so is that a 50? ....or a 90 ?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

90 on the Vantage

50 on the Caimen


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like a good time to me.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

You guys gotta advertise better. I'm 15 minutes from Cape Tool n Tackle but didnt know yall were gonna be there.



Josh


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

check the Business sections


----------



## gflinders (Dec 16, 2008)

I found out from a friend that East Cape was coming. He told me because I first showed him the Gladesman. Unfortunately I had to work that weekend and couldn't come. :'( Do you guys plan on doing it again next year?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> You guys gotta advertise better.  I'm 15 minutes from Cape Tool n Tackle but didnt know yall were gonna be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh


X2


----------

